# Huge Winter Clearance at TheMountainShop.com (and in store)



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

Howdy folks!

We're in winter clearance mode down at www.TheMountainShop.com. Swing into our online store and check out the deals on telemark and randonee skis and boots, with EVERYTHING 20-50%. We still have skis from G3, Black Diamond, Rossignol, Volkl, K2, and Atomic, and boots from Scarpa and Garmont! 

You can also get these deals and more on touring gear in the store at 632 S. Mason in Fort Collins.

Happy Turns,


----------

